# Angler rettet Kajakfahrer aus Forggensee



## jkc (23. November 2020)

Jou, insgeheim wundert es mich, dass unter Kanufahrern nicht viel mehr tote auftauchen. Praktisch keiner von denen trägt hier bei uns Sicherheitsausrüstung, selbst bei 4°c Wassertemperatur nicht.


Grüße JK


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. November 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Jou, insgeheim wundert es mich, dass unter Kanufahrern nicht viel mehr tote auftauchen. Praktisch keiner von denen trägt hier bei uns Sicherheitsausrüstung, selbst bei 4°c Wassertemperatur nicht.
> 
> 
> Grüße JK



Jou, nicht jeder hat dann das Glück, von einem Angler rausgedrillt zu werden.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. November 2020)

Ohne Neoprene-Anzug im Winter Kajak fahren? Geht ja gar nicht! 
Wäre der Angler nicht vor Ort gewesen, dann hätte der Kajakfahrer bestimmt nicht lange überlebt... 

Wenn der Kajaker wenigstens über seiner Kleidung einen Trockenanzug getragen hätte, wäre eine Unterkühlung bestimmt nicht eingetreten, die ja bekanntlicherweise schnell zum Tod führen kann! 

Hoffentlich hat er aus diesem "Unfall" etwas gelernt und ist in Zukunft mit der richtigen Kajak-Kleidung (grad im Winter) unterwegs...


----------



## Andal (23. November 2020)

Das wäre dann so, als würden Mopedfahrer erst bei Fahrten über 50 km einen Helm tragen, oder!?

Aber man kann gleich weiter fragen: Wie viel Prozent der Angler tragen Sicherheitswesten, oder vergleichbar wirkende Suits auf ihren Booten?


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das wäre dann so, als würden Mopedfahrer erst bei Fahrten über 50 km einen Helm tragen, oder!?
> 
> Aber man kann gleich weiter fragen: Wie viel Prozent der Angler tragen Sicherheitswesten, oder vergleichbar wirkende Suits auf ihren Booten?



Andal, du hast völlig recht! Ich hab grade mal die Bootsangelbilder von meinem "Fisch & Fang Raubfischkalender" gecheckt, tatsächlich, kein Fischposer trägt weder Rettungsweste noch Schwimmanzug! 

An Wakeboard-Seilbahnen ist das tragen von Auftriebswesten Pflicht! 
Wenn vom Boot angelnde Personen denken, das sie keine Schwimmwesten brauchen, (grad im Winter) bringen sie sich mutwillig in Gefahr und bei einer Kontrolle durch die Waschpo wirds dann teuer!


----------



## bobbl (23. November 2020)

In den letzten Wochen waren auf der fränkischen Seenplatte mehr Angler und weniger Wassersportler unterwegs. Die paar Anzahl an Leuten, die Auftriebshilfen trug, war sehr gering. Keine Ahnung, was deren Plan ist, falls sie mal mit x Schichten bekleidet ins Wasser fallen.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. November 2020)

bobbl schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was deren Plan ist, falls sie mal mit x Schichten bekleidet ins Wasser fallen.



Na was wohl, möglichst schnell wieder rein in den Kahn!
Das dieses dann eigentlich nur übers Heck des Bootes geht, wissen nur die wenigsten, oder es fällt ihnen in dem Moment nicht ein?
Und daran ändert auch eine getragene Schwimmweste nichts, bzw. diese wird ziemlich effektiv verhindern wieder (alleine) ins Boot zu gelangen!

Jürgen


----------



## Flatfischer (23. November 2020)

Ist ja schön, wenn man wieder ins Boot rein kann. Kürzlich konnte ich auf dem Salzgittersee in Niedersachsen zwei Angler beobachten, die zu zwei in einem winzigen Schlauchboot (!) saßen, mit dem man vielleicht alleine als Badehilfe im Hochsommer auf kleineren Tümpeln rumschippern kann. Wenn die kentern, könnte es das gewesen sein. Aus dem See werden alljährlich einige Ertrunkene geborgen...


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. November 2020)

Wenn ein Boot kentert, folgt auf den ersten Schreck leicht bzw. schnell Panik!  Dabei macht man nur sich und andere verrückt.... Mit eiskalten Wasser vollgesogene Kleidung zieht einem noch die letzte Energie und Kraft aus dem Körper! 

Egal, ob man eine aufgeblasene Rettungsweste oder eine Schwimmweste (mit Auftriebkörpern) trägt, man wird es schwerlich wieder ins Boot zurückschaffen! 

Wenn dann der Kälteschock und die Unterkühlung einsetzt, dann geht es mit dem absinken der Körperkerntemperatur recht schnell und man schläft ein, eine letzte Vorstufe zum "erfrieren" sozusagen... 

Die meisten Schiffbrüchigen der "TITANIC" sind auch nicht ertrunken, sondern sie trugen Schwimmwesten und sind innerhalb von höchstens 30 min. trotz angelegter Kleidung im eiskalten Wasser des Nordatlantiks erfroren, weil nicht genug Rettungsboote vorhanden waren... 

Wenn jemand auf einem zugefrorenen Gewässer einbricht, ist er auch auf Hilfe von anderen angewiesen, steht man bis zum Hals im Wasser, ist es sehr schwer, sich mit den nassen und schweren Sachen wieder aufs Eis zu ziehen, selbst schon erlebt!


----------



## ragbar (24. November 2020)

Flatfischer schrieb:


> Ist ja schön, wenn man wieder ins Boot rein kann. Kürzlich konnte ich auf dem Salzgittersee in Niedersachsen zwei Angler beobachten, die zu zwei in einem winzigen Schlauchboot (!) saßen, mit dem man vielleicht alleine als Badehilfe im Hochsommer auf kleineren Tümpeln rumschippern kann. Wenn die kentern, könnte es das gewesen sein. Aus dem See werden alljährlich einige Ertrunkene geborgen...


Liegt aber auch am(Schlauch-) Bootmarkt, was für eine Scheixxe da als Angelboot für 4 Personen und so beworben wird. Die Leut sind halt so,hust, unerfahren, daß die des glauben. Tun.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. November 2020)

Flatfischer schrieb:


> Ist ja schön, wenn man wieder ins Boot rein kann. Kürzlich konnte ich auf dem Salzgittersee in Niedersachsen zwei Angler beobachten, die zu zwei in einem winzigen Schlauchboot (!) saßen, mit dem man vielleicht alleine als Badehilfe im Hochsommer auf kleineren Tümpeln rumschippern kann. Wenn die kentern, könnte es das gewesen sein. Aus dem See werden alljährlich einige Ertrunkene geborgen...



Und dann sind die doch auch noch mit dem Auto zum See gefahren, wo doch jeder weiß, wie gefährlich Autofahren ist; was da auf Freizeitfahren an tödlichen Unfällen passiert, unglaublich, dass das noch erlaiubt ist!


----------

